# New to Reloading



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

I am new to reloading and i am just bought a Rem 700 SPS 223 and want to reload. What do you recommend getting for a smaller budget and what do i need.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For the smallest budget, the Lee single caliber loading set up would work. If you will eventually load as a hobby, save up and purchase a beginning loader set up from one of the majors. Lee, RCBS and Hornady all make good ones. Take a little time and search the reloading forum. Lots of good reading and answers to a great many common questions abound!
Burl


----------

